# 184g of protein per serving! ????



## Shane oconnor (Jun 1, 2010)

* Russian Bear 5000 Weight Gainer*

*2600 Calories Per Serving!* 184 Grams Of Protein Per Serving Providing An Anabolic Formula For Rapid Weight Gain!

Can't be !! anyone tryed this ? and how big are the scoops? lol

if this is true im gona have to get one. :thumbup1:


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Sure ya body cant digest/absorb that amount of protein in one hit


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

the body CANT digest or absorb anywhere near that....the only thing you will gain is fat!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> the body CANT digest or absorb anywhere near that....the only thing you will gain is fat!


To be fair, it does say for rapid weight gain. Nothing about lean gains. So you can't really complain if nyou gain a tonne of fat.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

LOL it sounds like this will be one of those weight gainers that is full of sugar, a serving size is 5 scoops mixed with a gallon of whole milk and is approx 635g powder. Sounds ridiculous and ott.

You'd be better off getting some whey, oats and natty pb and making your own mate!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

engllishboy said:


> To be fair, it does say for rapid weight gain. Nothing about lean gains. So you can't really complain if nyou gain a tonne of fat.


actually, it does:



> providing an anabolic formula for rapid weight gain without gaining fat.


----------



## Shane oconnor (Jun 1, 2010)

so this is full of a loada sh1t and could get you fat ?!


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

body digest bout 50-60 grams of protien/ meal...the rest goes into the ****ter!!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

by all means give it a try, but I suggest that it'd be a waste of money that could be spent on steak!


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Ofc its a load of ****!

Damn, people believe this bollox lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Shane oconnor said:


> how big are the scoops? :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Not bad cheap as chips.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/vitol/russianbear5000.html

ps... or should that be might as well eat chips.


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

PVL Mutant Mass has got to be better value for money as most of it dont go down the crapper


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

1 serving gets mixed with a gallon of milk!! hope you got a big blender


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

egyption t said:


> body digest bout 50-60 grams of protien/ meal...the rest goes into the ****ter!!


this is all dependant on the person, a 9 stone male would struggle to absorb 60 grams of protein unless post work out


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

I says to mix with a gallon and then drink throughout the day. Might actually be alright!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

egyption t said:


> body digest bout 50-60 grams of protien/ meal...the rest goes into the ****ter!!


i was always under the assumption it was more like 25 to 30 grams:confused1:


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

servings per container = 3 loool looollll lllooooolllll !!!!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

andysutils said:


>


 loooooooooooool at this


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

lol 3 servings per tub! but your ment to drink it throughout the day so i suppose it could be ok


----------



## Stooob (Apr 13, 2010)

By serving it means daily servings, doesnt take a genius to work that out...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

egyption t said:


> body digest bout 50-60 grams of protien/ meal...the rest goes into the ****ter!!





Dantreadz85 said:


> i was always under the assumption it was more like 25 to 30 grams:confused1:


The idea that the body can only digest a limited amount of protein is a false bodybuilding nostrum.

Your body will digest and use all the food you can cram in - your stomach and intestines have enormous buffering capacity.

But anyway, weight gainers are a waste of money, time and health - why instead of lean mass would you want to put on weight for its own sake, only to have to lose it again?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

strangey said:


> PVL Mutant Mass has got to be better value for money as most of it dont go down the crapper


x2 ive got the banana/strawberry one its beautiful, best tasting shake ever, on a hot day add milk and crushed ice and its as nice as one you'd buy for a guilty treat


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

It's clearly for Russian bears.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> The idea that the body can only digest a limited amount of protein is a false bodybuilding nostrum.
> 
> Your body will digest and use all the food you can cram in - your stomach and intestines have enormous buffering capacity.
> 
> But anyway, *weight gainers are a waste of money, time and health - why instead of lean mass would you want to put on weight for its own sake, only to have to lose it again?*


Glad someone said it.. Again,

an amazing 2000 calories from only one serving.... 20 scoops per serving:rolleyes: :lol:

you could ge the cals and protein volume from the size of them servings from bare whey powder itself, plus the fact you'll get better and leaner gains.


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

liver overload


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.redtag-sale.com/B000139V9W/M/B000139V9W.htm

RUSSIAN BEAR WORKS!!!!Dec 14, 2009

After reading the reviews on Vitol Russian Bear 5000 i was sold so i bought (2) 4lb bottles. When they arrived i quickly made a shake using cold milk and i was COMPLETLEY BLOWN AWAY!!!!. IT TASTED AMAZING!!!!!. The shakes also provide u with alot of energy so i have one pre-work out and post-work out. I gained about 3 pounds in the first 4 days of using the product so as a weight gainer it works 100% so i am HIGHLY *recommend it to anyone who needs to pack on some healthy pounds!!!!*

*
*

*
* :huh: :huh: :huh:

I think this fckers been drinking Russian beer aswell as Russian bear.


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

andysutils said:


>


When the doctor told me to cut my alcohol consumption to one glass a day. This is what i though!!!!!


----------

